# rrman



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry i don't work on boilers,just plumbing and drains.We had a sears summer /winter boiler and the coil broke.Not having the money to replace the boiler i put an electric water heater in.A year later a freind and i put a new peerles boiler in and removed the electric wh.With the oil prices high like they are would it save a lot of oil to hook the electric wh back up?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rrman said:


> Sorry i don't work on boilers,just plumbing and drains.We had a sears summer /winter boiler and the coil broke.Not having the money to replace the boiler i put an electric water heater in.A year later a freind and i put a new peerles boiler in and removed the electric wh.With the oil prices high like they are would it save a lot of oil to hook the electric wh back up?


Let's see.. u don't work on boiler and u replaced a boiler?


----------



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

Just helped.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rrman said:


> Sorry i don't work on boilers,just plumbing and drains.We had a sears summer /winter boiler and the coil broke.Not having the money to replace the boiler i put an electric water heater in.A year later a freind and i put a new peerles boiler in and removed the electric wh.*With the oil prices high like they are would it save a lot of oil to hook the electric wh back up*?


It would save 100% of the oil if you put the electric back in as you would no longer be burning oil


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> It would save 100% of the oil if you put the electric back in as you would no longer be burning oil


You, sir, are priceless!


----------

